# We Got Our Logo!!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

After searching high and wide for the perfect price and designer to create our logo, I just happened to run into Pumpkinhead Design. And woah....I must say BOY AM I LUCKY!
All I had to do was tell him once about what I desired and he pulled what I invisioned into practically an exact replica of what's going on in this brain of mine.

Introducing, The Scream Extreme's new Logo:










SWEEEET! 

If you desire a logo and if you're a haunt, I definitely recommend that you get one, don't look any further than Pumkinhead Design at:
Pumkinhead Design


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! simple yet effective... by the way, i enjoyed the spot on Rotting Flesh Radio!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, Empress.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

love it


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks good Empress! :>


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks really good do they have good prices? lol


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! 

BobC, they have the best rates around. Please check them out!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

good looking logo!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Very Cool Empress!
Congrats!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Your logo looks great!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love it...great job. Im glad you got what you wanted. It must be scary to reach inside that brain of yours empress, Id be scared something was gunna grab me.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Your LOGO looks GREAT Empress, but not one to be outdone, Heres OUR new LOGO, Created by REDCROW DESIGNS, he is OUR NEW WEB DESIGNER,


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Bodybagging, I just can resist the urge  

I have to "hand" it to you thats a wicked cool looking logo !

Empress I love yours as well they both are very well done. Now I need one made as well for my haunt.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> I love it...great job. Im glad you got what you wanted. It must be scary to reach inside that brain of yours empress, Id be scared something was gunna grab me.


Grab you? Oh, no not _you_ Turtle! 

Thanks goes out to everyone for your awesome compliments! 
As I had said before, I have given several artists a chance to come up with something including Red Crow Designs, but no one could put what I desired into being. Thank goodness for Pumpkinhead Design! Props definitely goes out to him. AND, as a bonus, he created this banner for us, as well.










Again, thanks for all your kind words. I appreciate them!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Empress?????? still going with Clownes this year?
Im going to be looking for you at TW ....... in case you dont recongize me ill be the clown trying to score a piggyback ride from ya!!!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Yup!
We're definitely going with the Klownz Klinic this year. :googly: I just scored a free working hospital bed and a wheel chair. All I desire now are a few gurneys and I'll be happy. 

See ya at TW!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Do you have enough hospital gowns and linens?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Funny, you should ask that.

I was thinking today how we need hospital gowns and linens. Why, IshWitch? Got some to spare?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Do you know anybody that works in a hospital or nursing home?

Get in touch with the housekeeping department and have them save the linens for you that they are going to throw out. You can't imagine what they toss any given week! By October you could wall your haunt in the stuff! LOL


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't directly, but someone on the crew probably does. I'll put the word out to them and thanks for the advice!


----------



## PumpkinHead (Feb 10, 2007)

I am glad you liked the logo Empress, thanks everyone for the kind words.
-PH


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Logo empress 
kinda reminds me of Alfred E. Neuman only bald haha


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Lilly said:


> Nice Logo empress
> kinda reminds me of Alfred E. Neuman only bald haha


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, Empress.....you've come a long way. Kudos to you for all your hard work!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Lauriebeast said:


> Very cool, Empress.....you've come a long way. Kudos to you for all your hard work!


Thanks a lot, LB! 

Since our haunt is klown themed this year, look what Pumpkinhead did to our logo. This is our 4 x 6 postcards:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, very nice Empress. It's amazing to see what you've done with your haunt in such little time! I remember a few years ago it was just a smallish home haunt and now look at you! Excellent work.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Wow, very nice Empress. It's amazing to see what you've done with your haunt in such little time! I remember a few years ago it was just a smallish home haunt and now look at you! Excellent work.


Thanks so much, Zombie!  
But, I still have sooo far to go. I'm just not satisfied.

We're trying to move the haunt from an outdoors event into a building this season. We have lots of contacts that are helping make that a reality, so I'm not so nervous about finding a place. It's just that I'm not so sure I will like haunting indoors. We've always heard from our customers that being in a haunt who's ceiling is the sky and then being suddenly thrust onto the paths of a haunted trail sets us apart from the rest. I would consider staying where we are if parking or lack thereof wasn't an issue. Last year, one of our customers got in an accident right in front of the haunt. I felt guilty as I thought if we had adequate parking, it wouldn't have happend.

However, relocating will have it's advantages, as well. I mean, it's easier to convince people they are in a medical clinic if dirt isn't under their feet as a floor. Know what I mean?


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## PumpkinHead (Feb 10, 2007)

You can all expect to see some great things come out of Gwen's Haunt. Her passion for the event and her devotion for her cause will take her above and beyond what even she is expecting. I am thrilled to be a part of this process and can't wait to share some more of the stuff I am working on with Empress with all of you.
-PH


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the Logos..Very fitting for the names.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Empress Nightshade said:


> However, relocating will have it's advantages, as well. I mean, it's easier to convince people they are in a medical clinic if dirt isn't under their feet as a floor. Know what I mean?


Actually Gwen, I don't think the indoor/outdoor thing makes any difference to the guests if the sets and scenes are nicely tricked out. The big game of Let's Pretend is on, after all. Most of today I was working in the hospital section of the outdoor haunt I'm crewed on, and the ground is covered with white chat gravel... I was putting pipes in that go up towards the "ceiling" and abruptly end, but they'll probably only notice how rusty and gross they are and how hideous the stained and splattered walls are. I think the willing suspension of disbelief thing is even stronger in people going through outdoor haunts. The world becomes a box with 4 sides instead of 6; nobody bothers looking up or down 'cuz there's so much cool stuff out to the sides!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Revenant said:


> Actually Gwen, I don't think the indoor/outdoor thing makes any difference to the guests if the sets and scenes are nicely tricked out.


I beg to differ on the ground issue. Regardless to how much you "trick" out your scenes, to have a floor that coincides with what your'e trying to portray makes it all that more believable. For example, how convincing is a graveyard when they are walking on carpet? At any rate, ground covering won't be a problem for us since we've been granted a 10,000 sq foot building this year in a very large, high traffic business area. The clinic is ON!!!  
BTW, we *are* doing a graveyard and will have to lay plywood down on top of the carpet painted like cobblestones.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree Empress...
For this years haunt we are going to have part of the haunt outside...
And my dad was trying to tell me that we should just put the pannles on the ground. However, I want to make floor out of pallets at plywood so the house will have an actual wood floor...
Like you said, rather than dirt.

And good luck with the new building!
You're a lucky one!
.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

How much did the logo cost it looks wonderful mine is well home made and not great I could use a pro one.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Lakeside,

My logo was not expensive. Write to Pumpkinhead and get a quote.


----------

